# Most Intense Haka



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Thought I would share the All Blacks Haka with you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

Impressive! 

What are they playing?


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 4, 2023)

I love it! @Alligatorob    The All Blacks are the New Zealand rugby team. You might remember this from the movie *Invictus* too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

NorthernLight said:


> The All Blacks are the New Zealand rugby team.


Thanks, and now I do remember the movie!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 4, 2023)

Well, that was cool.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

This is kinda funny...not the ritual, but what I saw when watching he All Blacks play another team that does a Haka.

The two teams sorta took turns. When one team finished, they watched the other team's haka. The looks on their faces was something. It was a mixture of concern, respect, and competitiveness. "This is serious, but we'll have to top that."

It was damned neat.

But, you know, it's an extremely masculine display of power and aggression, and we simply can't have stuff like that any more. It's not *good* for us.


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 4, 2023)

I wish I was younger just so I could learn and do a Haka.  

Today, my creaky bones would probably have me falling on my behind.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Tish said:


> Thought I would share the All Blacks Haka with you.


Real interesting ritual, isn't it?

Intimidation and self-motivation.

But I like stuff like that, it is what we here in the US, in the 70s, would call "soul", but of a different kind.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Brookswood said:


> I wish I was younger just so I could learn and do a Haka.
> 
> Today, my creaky bones would probably have me falling on my behind.


Hah!

I barely have the strength to *watch* it.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> This is kinda funny...not the ritual, but what I saw when watching he All Blacks play another team that does a Haka.
> 
> The two teams sorta took turns. When one team finished, they watched the other team's haka. The looks on their faces was something. It was a mixture of concern, respect, and competitiveness. "This is serious, but we'll have to top that."
> 
> ...


I was at Gosford when the All blacks faced Fiji or Samoa and they answered back with their own Haka, it was electric the whole place erupted.

Also when the All Blacks faced the Australian indigenous team.

I will try and find them both for you.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

All Blacks VS Fiji Haka


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Australia vs All Blacks War cry.
It gives me chills!


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Tish said:


> All Blacks VS Fiji Haka


You know, in one way it looks like two troops of baboons posturing, but damn, it still speaks to me.

I guess I'm a baboon at heart.

Thanks!


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> You know, in one way it looks like two troops of baboons posturing, but damn, it still speaks to me.
> 
> I guess I'm a baboon at heart.
> 
> Thanks!


 Good on ya!


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

I think this is the Samoa Siva answer to the All Blacks Haka


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Last one, this time  Samoa issued the challenge first with their Siva answered by The All Blacks Haka


----------



## bowmore (Jan 4, 2023)

I still have my t-shirt with the words to the Haka on it


----------



## Devi (Jan 4, 2023)

Displays of masculinity.


----------

